# genesis pharm



## gunz78 (Jan 20, 2014)

anyone have experience with this lab?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

This is your first post and you're asking about a lab?


----------



## gunz78 (Jan 20, 2014)

um sorry i guess i should go to the introduction section and introduce myself...


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

And please this is not a source board. 
But to help you out 99.9% of gear you can buy online is fake.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 20, 2014)

Never heard of them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2014)

try tillacle labs ask about the LNE


----------



## gunz78 (Jan 20, 2014)

i understand this is not a source board! but as the sub forum says this section is for ug source reviews! i asked a simple question im not looking for a source! i was actually reffered here from ************* where ive been for over 10 years... all i was asking for is a review theres no need to jump all over me guys! looking back my first post should not have been in this section and i am sorry about that! at the very least i could have been more respectful and introduced myself... im happy to be  here and will contribute where i can... thanks guys


----------



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2014)

Depends which genesis labs ur talking about... 

there was one about 5 years ago that was good

any pics of it?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2014)

I have always liked them.

Here is some quality work of theirs!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry man, idk who told you but a lot of people on this board won't just give up info to who we don't know. 
But seriously, if it's just some lab online it's most Likly garbage and that's why everyone is hating.

A lot of people here are against that online garbage

But if it's a legit source that you got for someone we probaly don't know


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I have always liked them.
> 
> Here is some quality work of theirs!


Oh man Sfg, that made me laugh!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I have always liked them.
> 
> Here is some quality work of theirs!



This guy might be better off checking out Phil Collins Labs. The 80s labs are where it's at. White Snake Labs has the best Tren...


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 22, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This guy might be better off checking out Phil Collins Labs. The 80s labs are where it's at. White Snake Labs has the best Tren...


 the dokken and queensryche surely made better


----------

